# Early Season Warning



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to non-residents that there is no minimum speed limit on the interstate so farm equipment will be using it as well as older grain trucks that maybe going slow. So be careful and have fun hunting.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

My first yr out there we were scouting and slowed down to almost a stop on a gravel rd. Dang grain truck came out of nowhere and about blew us off the rd. He was laying on the horn and the gas. lol He must have been doing 80mph easy. Lesson learned.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

Whats with calling out the NRs in your post some of us are farmers to. Im almost 100% sure there are a whole bunch of Residents that dont watch out for farm equipment or are not patient with the local farmers moving to and from fields. 
Just fuelin the fire. lol .. Stack'em like cordwood boys


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

but the residents would actually know that there is no minimum speed limit unlike most nonresidents.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

madule said:


> Whats with calling out the NRs in your post some of us are farmers to. Im almost 100% sure there are a whole bunch of Residents that dont watch out for farm equipment or are not patient with the local farmers moving to and from fields.
> Just fuelin the fire. lol .. Stack'em like cordwood boys


Maybe the fact that most other states in not all the other states have a minimum speed limit so people may not be used to vehicles going 30 to 40 mph on the interstate. :bop:


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

good point blhunter3! North Dakota is the ONLY place that farming happens and vehicles drive under the speed limit. I know that some people think they are very wise as to laws and rules all around the country, but if you were to investigate your topic much closer, you would find out that anyplace (i.e. interstates) that have a min. speed limit must have it clearly posted. Thank your for your concern, just be better prepared next time.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Im fairly positive no matter the state the minimum speed limit does not apply to agricultural equipment. Just another typical Nodak outdoors thread come fall. Anti nonresident. Because we are the scum of the earth just because of were we live. But its not going to stop me coming over and shooting your ducks... :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't see any nonresidents being called out. I took blhunter3's post as very friendly. There was no need to turn this thread into a whiz match. Get the chips off your shoulders. I'm not going to debate if the thread was needed, but some responses definitely were not needed. 
If I am not mistaken blhunter3 is currently a Minnesota resident. I think he was just trying to help his fellow nonresidents avoid an accident. 


> So be careful and have fun hunting.


 If you think that is a call out I have some swamp land for sale.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Also be careful out there and watch the gravel roads. Beat harvest in the valley has already started and those trucks don't typically slow down for much in their way.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Great point bl!! Dont mind the disgruntled NR's... :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, just trying to be helpful after a family from California called me in while driving on the interstate, while I was on the way to Peavy, I was going 45 mph in a straight tandem axle truck. The officer had to explain to them that there is no minimum speed limit and I was in no wrong.


----------

